
Show HN: Requestbin.com – A modern take on the old RequestBin - todsac
https://requestbin.com
======
phstc
I used the old RequestBin - it was a great tool. But always returning 200 OK,
was making it difficult for me to use. Some integrations/webhook need a
specific response body otherwise they fail.

I ended up creating [https://putsreq.com](https://putsreq.com), so I could
programmatically configure my responses.

Are you planning to allow custom responses in this new version of RequestBin?

Something that I learned with PutsReq: throttling is a must. PutsReq is very
often "bombarded" with Salesforce webhook calls (probably because of some non-
sense retry logic).

~~~
todsac
Thanks for the comment and we agree with the need for custom responses. We are
working on a more advanced tool than RequestBin to solve this use case and
hope to share it more broadly soon. We have been bombarded with webhook calls
and intelligently handle throttling if necessary today.

------
todsac
Tod, one of the founders here. We are building a lot of integrations and are
constantly testing webhooks / APIs.

RequestBin.com gives you a URL that collects requests you send it so you can
inspect them in a human-friendly way. See what your HTTP client is sending or
inspect and debug webhook requests.

We loved the old RequestBin written by Jeff Lindsay but it was subsequently
acquired by Runscope, often unsupported and then shut down
([https://github.com/Runscope/requestbin](https://github.com/Runscope/requestbin)).
So, we built a modern version of it, wanted to share it with the community and
would love feedback.

Our new version has added functionality: \- optional authentication for
private bins \- the ability to pause/filter the real-time event stream \-
cleanly presents HTTP payloads (pretty-printing the JSON, XML, etc.) and query
string parameters \- HTTPS endpoints that don't expire \- the ability to
delete a single event or clear them all \- and, most importantly, a reliable
infrastructure that should be up when you need it

In the last few months, RequestBin.com has been used by thousands of
developers and is now in the docs for amazing apps such as Segment, Zapier,
Coinbase, Intercom, Optimizely, Branch, Clearbit, Pipedrive and dozens more.

We think there’s a lot we can improve and are eager for feedback so please
send us your ideas and opinions.

------
groteworld
You should look at and rebuild a chrome extension that I wrote for
requestb.in/ that allows you to open new bins faster. It shouldn't be too
difficult to add in your login system.

[https://github.com/groteworld/request-
tab](https://github.com/groteworld/request-tab)

~~~
todsac
Great idea. We will look into it!

------
aurenh
We've been using the Requestbin alpha for a few weeks and have found it
valuable for us. Interested in other people's thoughts on this.

------
KajMagnus
Maybe a silly question, but how is this different from using Dev Tools network
requests inspector?

I see these features:

\- Pause and filter the real-time event stream

\- Delete a single event or clear them all

feels unclear to me though, what they mean. E.g. "delete" = ... like deleting
a request from Dev Tools? why would I want to do that? :- )

(Hello from SUS2019 b.t.w. :- ))

------
rast-a
Also try [https://hookbin.com](https://hookbin.com) Dead-simple UI and gets
the job done very good.

------
Broadcastic
Awesome! Love from YC Startup School 2019!

------
saar44
SO EXCITED FOR THIS!!!!

